# Spalmato sull'asfalto



## viperina84

Ciao a tutti! Vorrei un aiuto con questa frase: "Il corpo     senza vita di Andrea era spalmato sull'asfalto nero." Ho provato a tradurla in questo modo:"El cuerpo sin vida de Andrea estaba despachurrado en el asfalto negro." Secondo voi può andar bene come traduzione? Grazie mille anticipo!


----------



## 0scar

Podría servir.
Literalmente sería "...untado sobre el asfalto".
Más suave es "...aplastado sobre el asfalto"
Más gracioso "...pegado como estampilla..."


----------



## chlapec

Se il corpo era veramente schiacciato (come un piccione, ad essempio), potrebbe andare bene, ma credo che qui si tratti piuttosto di "yacer extendido sobre el asfalto...", o no?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Podría servir.
> Literalmente sería "...untado sobre el asfalto".
> Más suave es "...aplastado sobre el asfalto"
> Más gracioso "...pegado como estampilla..."


 


*aplastado-despachurrado*


----------



## 0scar

Un diario puede decir "murió aplastado por un camión" pero no "murió despachurrado", aunque nunca se sabe...

*despachurrar**.*
(De _despanchurrar_).

*1. *tr. coloq. Aplastar algo despedazándolo, estrujándolo o apretándolo con fuerza. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Un diario puede decir "murió aplastado por un camión" pero no "*murió despachurrado*", aunque nunca se sabe...


Escribo "murió despachurrado" en Google y el primer sitio que aparece es el titular de un diario* que dice: murió despachurrado. 
*El Espacio.com (El diario del pueblo colombiano).


----------



## Neuromante

Yo pienso como todos, "despachurrado" es coloquial, puede ser hasta coloquial o festivo según el contexto. Así que en éste sería incluso ofensivo, una forma de menospreciar al muerto.

Las tres opciones de Óscar funcionan, quizás la tercera sea localista, por lo de "estampilla", aquí sería normalmente "un sello" Sobre todo por el artículo indeterminado, que también se oye "estampa" "cromo" "estampilla". Imagino que habrán varias opciones más, según los gustos y como suene.


----------



## viperina84

Es que tampoco en italiano es muy usual, quizás haya utilizado "spalmato" porque ha muerto desangrado...eso es el problema.


----------



## gatogab

viperina84 said:


> Es que tampoco en italiano es muy usual, quizás haya utilizado "spalmato" porque ha muerto desangrado...eso es el problema.


Vip, il vocablo *'spalmato' *va bene per il burro e marmellata sulla fetta di pane o toast. Se l'hanno usato, l'hanno fatto in maniera ironica e non drammatica come lo può essere vedere il corpo de una persona schiacciata da un TIR.

E' solo la mia opinione personale, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## viperina84

Sono d'accordissimo con te, però dal modo in cui sta descrivendo la scena non sembra poi tanto ironico...anche perchè non è stata investita, è stata accoltellata  Comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete sempre gentilissimi!


----------



## gatogab

viperina84 said:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te, però dal modo in cui sta descrivendo la scena non sembra poi tanto ironico...anche perchè non è stata investita, è stata accoltellata  Comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete sempre gentilissimi!


 
¿Acuchillada, no atropellada?
Ok, allora va bene spalmata col coltello


----------



## 0scar

Si fue acuchillada ninguna de las propuestas sirve

_El cuerpo estaba untado sobre el asfalto negro_ es una estupidez en cualquier idioma.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Si fue acuchillada ninguna de las propuestas sirve
> 
> _El cuerpo estaba untado sobre el asfalto negro_ es una estupidez en cualquier idioma.


 
¿Qué alguien esté agarrando pal chuleteo a más de alguien?


----------



## Neuromante

Pienso como Óscar, la frase es una estupidez. Suena a escritor novel intentando ser "epatante"



gatogab said:


> ¿Qué alguien esté agarrando pal chuleteo a más de alguien?



¿Te importaría abrir un hilo para la traducción al español de esta frase?


----------

